# Normal tire on a tubeless rim?



## DelGancho (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi from Spain!

I would like to ask you one simple cuestion. Here the tubeless is not very popular yet, so there is not a lot of idea about it, that is the reason i ask here. The question is, could i ride a normal tire (no tubeless) in a tubeless rim without risk of accident (the tire get out of the rim)? Could it depends of the air pressure, the probability of crash?.

Thanks a lot.

Bye.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome to the board. All the tubeless rims that I know of allow the use of standard clincher tires. Many are marketed as "2 Way Fit" meaning that you can either use standard or tubeless tires.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

But you MIUST use a tube inside if it's not a Road Tubeless tire! Other tires will blow off the rim.


----------



## DelGancho (Jan 12, 2009)

Excuse for my mistake, i wanted to ask for a no tubeless tire with a tube inside, if there is any risk that the tire blow off the rim.

I know that some rims are marked as "2 way fit" (Campagnolo or Fulcrum) but i had read that this could happend with some no tubeless tires (with tube inside, of course).

Thanks for the answers, and for the welcome. And sorry for y english.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

pmt said:


> But you MIUST use a tube inside if it's not a Road Tubeless tire! Other tires will blow off the rim.


Good point. I never considered someone might try to do that. Kinda like the necessity for warning labels telling you not to put your foot under a lawn mower.


----------



## DelGancho (Jan 12, 2009)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Good point. I never considered someone might try to do that. Kinda like the necessity for warning labels telling you not to put your foot under a lawn mower.


 Yes, good point.


----------



## DelGancho (Jan 12, 2009)

And a tubeless tire in a no tubeless rim? Or these tires require a special rim like the tubeless?

Thanks again.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

DelGancho said:


> And a tubeless tire in a no tubeless rim? Or these tires require a special rim like the tubeless?


No, you just need a Stan's conversion kit, unless it's a rim without spoke holes, in which case you just need the valve. All four of my wheel types are Stan's conversions.


----------



## DelGancho (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok, and no problem with "blow off the rim" (is my principal preocupation)?

Thanks.

In Spain there is a product similar to Stan`s, the "sin cámaras" (www.sincámras.com). Is a conversion kit too.

Thanks again.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Nope, Road Tubeless, generally speaking, cannot blow off the rim like a regular tire can.


----------



## DelGancho (Jan 12, 2009)

O.K. i understand. Thank you very much.


----------

